# any good Gombert all instrumental music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have only one piece of him on teast for st isidore de seville whit some spanish classical composer, i like gombert instrumental or there cd for this???

Gombert may not be and exemple has a human being but wrote some of the prettiest music of renaissance, not liking gombert for his personnal life is one thing but dismiss his works for this reason would be stupid, he is one of the more complex composer of renaissance no mather what.

:tiphat:Have a good night folks


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

-----------



deprofundis said:


> I like gombert instrumental or there cd for this???
> 
> :tiphat:Have a good night folks


No


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

There don't seem to be many recordings of Gombert's instrumental music. The only thing I could find is a CD called "La bataille d'amour."

Most of the CD focuses on other composers, but there is one instrumental piece by Gombert, "Plus oultre" for two lutes. It's on track 12.

Here's a webpage with information on the CD:
http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Name/Maria-Ferre/Conductor/469972-3


----------

